# Are your goldens 'vocal' too?



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy has never been too vocal unless she was barking at something in particular. She growls when she plays - even by herself, but doesn't make much other noise. Sounds like you have a wonderful pup and I would enjoy her sounds. She must be happy!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Tucker makes a lot of noises when he's excited. He sounds like chubaka off of Star Wars...it's embarassing, especially if he has a woobie in his mouth...then it's REALLY loud! He sounds like a pig!


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

Poppy is very vocal. If she wants to go out or want some attention she'll sit in front of us, and make her lips move!! Then she chatters her teeth together then if that fails, you'll get barked at!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tucker is VERY vocal. If he wants to play, he'll come over to you and start making noises. I don't even know how to describe them, but it's hilarious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine are not very vocal except when people come over but when Bama was about 6 months he found his voice and decided to use it for everything. But it stopped and is now very quiet, even when someone comes to the door.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gaius was a very quiet dog. He had a really cute, LOUD yawn, though. 
Gibson is not a yapper, either, but much more vocal than Gaius. He lets out short little puppy barks once in a while, usually when he's playing with a toy or at the cat, and makes the Chewbacca/piggy sounds when Dad comes home.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The only times I hear a peep from Lily are when she alerts to something in the yard and says "uff" (it's cute, just like a whisper when she does it, nowhere near a bark) and when she's excited about dinner or a walk she yawns and makes the funniest sound ever - a high-pitched teenage girlish "aaaaaaaaaahyaaa!" squeak. I love it when she does that.

Fergus has a lot to say. He has several barks: 

1) "I hear a noise in the neighbor's yard, but it can't get me so I'm going to be tough" bark
2) Nipping at Lily to play bark that is combo bark/"awwww" whine (my personal favorite because it's cute). Also used when attacking favorite toys.
3) "Pay attention to me now" bark (loud and my least favorite)
4) "We're going on a walk, but you have to catch me to put on my lead" bark - a combination bark/moan

Numbers 2 and 4 are the most like "talking".


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Farley's pretty vocal. He and I sometimes have long conversations, with Farley making Chewbacca sounds in response to my comments. He doesn't bark when strangers come to the door, but always barks when my son or daughter and their families arrive and sometimes even when my wife's been out shopping -- not so much to alert us as to let the visitors know that he's glad to see them! He's not a watchdog, but we knew that when we adopted him. The way our relationship has developed over the past year (almost) has really been fun - for both of us.  Jon


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Oh my god, I saw a couple of people saying their dogs were making Chewbacca sounds, mine does that too. I guess it is a Golden thing. I does a lot of Roooo! too.


----------



## eekbh (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids described it as a baby bear.:doh:But YES it's CHEWY...(from the ORIGINAL Star Wars films). You guys hit the nail on the head with that one. Now when I hear her, that's all I can think about. 

eekbh


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Our dog's middle name is actually Chewbacca. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=44418 
He's always made these odd moaning noises and now that he's a geezer he walks around like and old man mumbling to himself. When he flops down on the floor after a walk or playing in the yard, you can hear him clear across the house make this kind of pleased groan.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey barks at the squirrels in the morning...very annoying...but mostly her vocals are cute. DH will crawl beside the bed (with Bailey on it) and peek his eyes up and start doing barking noises and Bailey goes nuts and barks and "talks" to him...

The strangest noise she makes I find is when she sees someone she loves and misses she rolls onto her back and CRIES! I don't get cried for much anymore, but when she was a little puppy and I'd leave her in her crate for a couple of hours, when I got back she'd be crying...I thought something was wrong for the longest time...It really sounds like she's in pain!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie is very vocal, I think she tries to talk. We were in the vet and she was "talking" and the receptionist said "What does she want?!"


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Brianna "roos" whe we come home from work, when we come in from the yard, when I come up the steps from the basement... and she "grumbles" a lot. At first, we thought it was a growl, but it's not.. just talking. 

Maui, our Golden Retriever X Collie "roo'd" from the 1st day we got her... I think they egg each other on! 

My cousin's Golden was NAMED "ROO" for the very same reason!


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Our Sam does the Roorawl sound when he's really happy or excited with us. He barks like crazy at the front door if someone walks by with another dog. He sounds scary and threatening, but I know that if that dog actually came in our house, Sam would probably do a "whole hind end" wag and say "hi! come on in!" lol. 

He DEFINITELY makes the Chewy sounds when he's chewing on his Nylabones or other toys. We call him our "Wooky", so I am giggling reading how many others have their doggies making that sound too, lol.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

My first two girls Shiloh and Mollie were very quiet... even when they were excited they didnt bark unless asked to. Ruger is a totally different story... he talks back all the time... he barks everytime the door knocks or he hears a strange noise- Ive never seen a golden retriever be as protective as he is of us which... to me is great . Hes big enough people that dont know the breed are intimidated by him. Hes not aggressive just assertive lol... but he is DEFINATELY a talker!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have 2 very vocal Golden boys. 
Our older guy loves to sing and howl, usually at the instigation of our younger guy, who talks non-stop! They have some fairly serious and loud jam sessions daily. They do not have an inside voice! 
Our younger guy has different vocalizations for what he wants. This is great because he is interacting with us in the best way he can. We have the I'm Hungry, I'm Bored, Throw this Ball, Come See, Someone or something is out front, Hurry Up, I cannot believe we're going swimming, the Trash Trucks are here and many other vocalizations. He also chirps when he really wants something, almost like a puppy chirp.
When I am one minute late for feeding them at the appointed hour (the young one has an internal alarm clock when it comes to feedings), I get a very loud scolding--howling, singing, barking--duet. It starts as soon as the garage door opens and the dogs come out to the gate that keeps them out of harm's way.
I love my two talkers, although I wish they would learn the words Quiet Please and Inside Voice!


----------

